# Bigger Boat



## PDuckX (Sep 2, 2001)

I own a 17' ODay Daysailer that I have been sailing weekly during the season for last four years. Last year we chartered a 28' Bristol Channel Cutter in the San Juans and after a couple days it was like I had been sailing a boat that large for years.
This Year we are looking at going with a 34 footer and I was wondering what sort of issues I might have to deal with other than the extra 6' when maneuvering in tight spaces.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

What kind of 34 footer? Most modern 34s (say Catalina) will out-maneuver the BC cutter by a huge amount. It'll be like getting out of a 67 Pontiac wagon and into a GoKart.

If you're thinking of another full keel/heavy displacement 34 footer, then you've got more momentum, and probably/possibly no improvment in close quarters maneuverability, just a heavier similar boat.

If indeed you are going to a more modern design you will be amazed at the difference, esp in reverse.


----------



## PDuckX (Sep 2, 2001)

It is an 82 BCC and the 34 footer is a 2000 Hunter. 
The one thing I will miss is the comments we got when we Tied up for the night. We would get a group around the boat wanting to take a look while ignoring the sleaker newer boats that were in our group. It was a fun boat sail, but to small for the extra people we are taking this year.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

The BCC has an LOA of 37.8 feet and an LOD of 28, thats why shes called a 28. If you are talking about moving about in a marina, the Hunter will probably be easier because it is actually shorter and has a lot less keel. If you know how to use prop walk though you can make a BCC turn 360 in an area a few feet longer than her waterline, but you have to know how to use prop walk to do that.

The Hunter is actually shorter due to not having a bowsprit and boomkin ......so go for it, you handled a bigger boat with the BCC.

As far as style goes, I think you know who the prettiest girl at the dance would be.


----------



## PDuckX (Sep 2, 2001)

I knew I wasn't crazy. I wasn't sure that with the Bowsprit and BoomKin ( I wondered what that was called) that there was an additional 10', but thought it was close. 
The kids will really miss the Bowsprit. They would sit up there and dangle their legs through the netting waiting for a big wake so they could get their feet wet.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

PDuckX said:


> I knew I wasn't crazy. I wasn't sure that with the Bowsprit and BoomKin ( I wondered what that was called) that there was an additional 10', but thought it was close.
> The kids will really miss the Bowsprit. They would sit up there and dangle their legs through the netting waiting for a big wake so they could get their feet wet.


I don't know why exactly its called a boomkin, but i think it has something to do with the fact that it keeps the backstay away from the very long boom on the BCC (and other boats with long booms and backstays). Where the "kin" part comes from I don't know. Maybe it's bastardized from some other word, which happens alot when it comes to nautical speak and jargon.

Regardless of all that, you've handled a 38 foot boat full keel boat, so guage your abilities from that i suppose. Have fun out there.


----------

